# New Puppy Owner--- HELP!



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

We got our Havanese puppy 4 weeks ago and she is now 14 weeks old. We have ever owned a dog and are in need of some expert advice. For weeks before we brought Pixie home I read and studied, thought I was well prepared, but now I sometimes feel lost.

At this point she has learnedl sit and leave it, she knows her name, came home crate trained at night and doesn't mind it in the day too much for the short times I have her in there. SHe's met quite a few people from kids to adults and a couple of dogs. She gets along with everyone just fine and loved playing with my sister's dog. I'm home with her all the time, so she has our kitchen and family room to roam, and I do watch her VERY closely. She is at the point that she'll go for 45 - 60 minutes without having to go potty. She will ring the bell to go out, but I sometimes don't wait for her to ring it when I think it's "that time". 

The issues we're having are: 
1 - She'll go for 4 - 5 days without any accidents, then have 1 or 2 in a day. She only goes outside, no newpapers or potty pads. Is this just that she's still young and still learning??? And if so, what is an average age for a Hav to be housebroken?

And 2 - When she gets the zoomies or just excited and playful, she tries to bite.... clothes, fingers, socks, feet. Also when she's done her business (even when it's VERY cold and windy outside) she acts like she wants to come in but kind of growls and jumps around like she doesn't. For her biting I've been reading on these boards that some have had sucess with looking her in the eye, and firmly saying "No bite". We've tried that and when it doesn't work we repeat it and then leave the room for a minute or two. What are we doing wrong??? 

Sorry this is so long! Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Robin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodness, dont beat yourself up - you are doing NOTHING wrong. She sounds like a normal Havanese puppy!!!!
First of all, going a few days without accidents is great at that age. Their bladders are still growing and it will be a few more months of that before she is fully trained, and quiet honestly, even the adults have accidents every so often.
As far as the biting goes, that too is normal, just tell her no bite - like you do, and I always put a toy in their mouths in place. now my 2 year old greets us with a toy in his mouth EVERY time! 
When she poops, she sounds like my Lexi, who gets very excited and wants to play, sticks her butt in the air, barks and tries to interact with us. Is that what she is doing?? 
I think you should not worry - it sure sounds llike she is normal to me!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It sounds like Pixie is a very smart well behaved little girl! 
Todd was a complete monster at 14 wks. 
Chewing on everything, didn't want to listen to a word that anyone said, and he peed and pooped everywhere. Lol ound:
It really wasn't quite that bad but he acted like a puppy and I think that as long as you keep up with the training Pixie will be a well adjusted dog. 
It just takes some time and maturity for them to get it all down. 
Small dogs have small bladders and Todd (at 6 months) is just now mostly accident free. Some don't potty train until their closer to a year so Pixie's doing really well. 
"No Bite" and leaving the room is the perfect way to deal with biting...really, it sounds like your doing a great job. 
Just keep up the good work :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

It sounds like you have the best puppy in the world....however - it's a puppy!!! ound:

And you sound like a fabulous new mommy....Great job....enjoy this busy stage - like kids - they grow up so fast....

Pictures????


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Man, I'm impressed! !4 weeks and she only has accidents every few days?! Tucker was 5 months old before the light went on in his little head. Until he was about 6 months old I didn't let him go anywhere in the house off leash, meaning he was always attached to me where I could watch him. It got old, for sure, but I'm not willing to have a dog that messes in the house. Once he was about a year old I've been able to trust him totally, and now he can go for up to 10 hours (by mistake, once, long story,) without going out to potty. He's 22 months old. As far as I can determine, he hasn't had an accident in the house for around 10 months now.

Sounds to me like you are doing a great job, and so is Pixie!

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like you and your puppy are doing great! I still am the one who is trained in putting Gracie out...if I forget, she will have an accident and she is 5 months old. 

Do you have a picture of your puppy? WOuld love to see some!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, those responses were really fast. Thank you all for the encouraging words. Like I said, we knew nothing about puppies or dogs and were starting to wonder what the heck's going on. I'm glad to know this is normal and that I have a wonderful place to go and ask questions!!! Laurief - Yes that's what Pixie does after she goes potty. She kind of acts like she wants to nibble on us... Thanks again for all the responses!!!:wave:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

When my first Hav was at the mouthy stage, I would roll her over on her back and hold her while telling her "no bite". When she settled down and made eye contact, I would let her up. It took a few weeks but then the biting stopped. My only advice is to be consistant with all of your training. It sounds like you are on the right track. You will have an awesome dog with all of the hard work you have done while she is young. Good job.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

It sounds like you're a great mommy, except for one thing... PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like she's doing fine. If anyone wants a puppy to only go outside with no other options and you want to have any life for yourself, like answering the telephone, there are going to be some accidents.

A verbal command to an excited young puppy means about as much as one does to an excited young toddler. Just use a toy for distraction. If you can't get down on the floor with her or aren't quick enough to be able to avoid the teeth while holding the toy, tie a string on a stick and tie the toy to the end. She will get all the exercise she needs and you will only get bellyaches from laughter. Like this but you can easily make something similar: http://www.chaseitpettoys.com/ We use a lunge whip from the barn and tie a floppy toy on it.

She'll understand language much better a little later and if she nips other than playing then correct her.

There is no fixed schedule as far as when learning anything happens for them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, Pixie sounds like a normal pup to me. Just relax, enjoy and keep up the good work!!
Carole
PS: And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Can I send my next puppy to you to train?


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

You are really doing a great job. She is still such a baby and is learning really quickly. I always tell people they are taking home a toddler and did you potty train your children with no accidents in 4 weeks? Some puppies are house trained earlier than others but you really need to be more realistic and shoot for maybe around 6 or 7 months and if it comes earlier you will be estatic. You are now her siblings and she wants to play and when puppies play they bite and nip and chew on each others tails and body parts. You need to realize that you are now her whole world and you are really doing everything right and it will work out perfect when she grows up more. Good luck, keep us posted and please send us pictures of you little cutie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. You and your puppy are doing great. It's amazing how well she is doing in such a short time. My first one, Milo, was tough to potty train but I got him later (5 1/2 months old) and he had some bad habits. Bailey, my second was so much easier but I got him just shy of 9 weeks old.

Just relax and enjoy her puppyhood. It truly goes so fast.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Another Pixie!!
Puppies just seem to work it all out but sometimes it takes a while. Pictures please-I want to see what she looks like!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone - I really appreciate the kind words!!! I will post Pixie's pictures in a little while...Heaven knows we've taken a ton!!!! Robin


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, here's a picture of our Pixie!!!










Robin


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's a cutie. Sounds like the training is going well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's sweet! You are doing great!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG! Look at that angel face! You're doing great. Kisses to that little cutie patootie!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She is adorable!
I want to kiss her little black nose :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! What a punkin'. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG she is soooo cute! Your doing great!!!!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone - we think she's pretty adorable, too. She's really been a biter today, though... We'll keep working on her. :frusty: Robin


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing very well . I have one sugestion about the no Bite she is very young so remeber this // 
AS my friend Donna would say she is just a Baby!!! Do not look her straight in the eyes or glare at her this can be seen as confrontational ..
MAke a fist and in a nice voice say No Bite . Not a big deal no yelling or screaming just that is just the way it is No bite .
Now she is a baby and she is teething so her gums are bothering her and that is why she is biting .. Try freezing a washcloth - wet it well first - then freeze it and when she gets a little bitey let her bite on the cool washcloth .. 
These puppies go through stages - it might help you to get a book on puppies so you understand the age related phases and behaviours .. 
Kudos to you you are doing very well but remember your child was not potty trained in a day and nieither are puppies .. Some do learn it really fast and others take a little reminding .. That what Mom'a are for .


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Pixie is adorable!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the picture. I look forward to many more.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are a great Mommie! Great going on the training! The picture is adorable. You are doing a great job.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Having never had a dog before, I learned one thing too late.

Make sure it is clear that you are in charge of her food. Take her food bowl away, put your hand in it and you be the "owner" of the food bowl, bones, etc.

I didn't know to do this and now, my 15 month old growls quite seriously if I come near her food bowl while she's eating and it literally feels dangerous to try to take food out of her mouth (for example, if she found a chicken bone on the street).

I've been told that early training would have avoided this.

Louise


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I watched a Dog Whisperer program once where he had the owner hold the food bowl in the air, out of reach, until the dog calmed down, then put it on the floor. It was his way of saying, I'm the owner of this bowl. I told my daughter about this when her ridgeback gave her food aggression problems. It worked immediately. If I knew how to search the Dog Whisperer archives for the program, I would. I'm sure you will get other helpful suggestions. It's not too late. Good luck. You are a good mommy!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Luckily, Pixie doesn't care if you take anything away from her. When playing, if you take a toy from her, she'll growl while wagging her tail and bum up in the air in her "play with me" position...very funny!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

I agree with all of the above. Your biggest flub was not posting photos in the first post, and you fixed that already!
I'd underline that your baby is teething and so make sure that Pixie has lots of "yes" toys and items to chew available. Remember to give her compliments and praise whenever you notice her chewing something that is appropriate-you want to reward those good decisions. This also ties in with the no-guarding food policy. Great ways to prevent guarding include randomly stopping by the food bowl and placing a few kibbles or tiny treat IN to the bowl (while she eats, or just while she sees). Another great idea is to interrupt her very kindly while she is chewing on a toy, say she's a good girl, and quickly examine it without really taking it away. Go down on her level, touch it, and agree with her that it's a great chewie and move on. This way she learns that you are no threat to her prized things. 
When she gets a little older, if she is still nipping, you can try using time outs, just as you do for a slightly older child. We found this to be very good for Phoebe. If she does an unwanted behavior (that she should know is wrong) then say "too bad", and in a very cool way, whisk her up, put her on an uncomfortable chair, or bench, and go away for a minute or so. Come back and tell her she's a good girl for waiting and lovingly plop her back on the floor. Boy does this work for Phoebe. Probably some of the effect is from being removed from whatever situation, and the rest of the effect is being deprived of your play/love for a minute or so. I think it's best for a little older, since she really is a baby right now. Sounds like you are doing everything right, you just have to realize that puppies take a little time to learn! 14 weeks is very young still.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to your very first Havanese. I have only had mine for a year now and she took a good 6 months to be totally housebroken. We still crate her when we are gone, just in case. We never used potty pads. She was taught to go outdoors, even in the 2 back to back blizzards, we shoveled a section for her. She actually spent more time in the snow than the shoveled part. However hang in there. She doesn't sound like she's doing too bad, if she's only having accidents here and there. She is still a puppy and probably gets distracted doing puppy things! She'll get there. As for the nipping, our Izzy only does stuff like that when the kids get her really rambunctious and she is over excited. If she nips our hand, we let out kind of a yelp, like a dog would and that gets her attention, then a good firm NO BITE. Then give her one of her own toys and praise her for playing with that. Hope this helps, hang in there all this is normal.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since the original post was written in Dec. 2008, and I STILL didn't welcome you, I figure I'd add my welcome to the continuation of this topic. LOL

Still great advice.

Welcome Robin and Pixie!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

